# LED headlights



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are the ZXE LED?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Are the ZXE LED?


Sylvania ZXEs are Halogens (they're a Silverstar sub-level).


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I did enjoy the ZXE bulbs, but I needed something a little bit better and th LED bulbs have proven to be extremely clean and crisp. I used to have HID bulbs in a previous car, and I like the LED better by all means.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What LED setup did you use? How is the cut-off?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

OP must be talking about something like these, a dual beam LED replacement headlamp bulb.










Just as one example. Assuming he replaced his Sylvania Silverstar ZXE headlamp bulbs that have a filament and use a halogen gas for thermoconductivity with some kind of LED that he didn't mention.

Are kind of costly and concerned about the life expectancy or are they just some more crap made in China.

Ha, one of the greatest cars I have ever purchased was a 41 Buick with sealed beams, prior to this all vehicles used bulbs in headlamp assemblies. Still own two vehicles with sealed beams, can actually see where I am going. Have a double reflection with bulbs inside of these head lamps assemblies, cheap plastic that gets moisture inside and have to be polished frequently, and with a stone chip, cost both arms and legs to replace.

In the 30's, were using glass without nearly the problems, historically, automotive industry is going backwards.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chevy Guy, I bought a set of 9005 6000k 3200lm conversion bulbs on Amazon from Evitek. The OPT7 led conversion kit was rated lower then the Evitek kit. Bc I have projectors I had to re-aim the headlights just a bit. The cut off isn't to bad honestly. The projection is really good. First picture low beams about 40ft away from my garage and the 2nd is the high beams same distance


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nick D, the LED conversion kit I have uses 2 Osram LEDs one for low and one for high. I don't have the quad LED bulbs like in your picture. The bulb housing itself is actually made out of aluminum and they are very sturdy and well made, that have a built in cooling fan on them. They are instant on, with no flicker at all. And compared to standard Halogen (factory and the ZXE) the vision as you can see in the picture in my last post, is twice as good and projection is farther out and much more crisp.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So you don't have the stock Gen1 light fixtures? So "my mileage may vary".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice cutoff on those lows.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Have an exact link for these Evitek units and part number. How was install?? Theres so many on Amazon that my head was spinning. I considered the OPT 7 units which have an easy install vid.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chevyguy, I do not have a Gen1 Cruze, I have the newest body style cruze, with factory projector headlights.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

DSIgate, the install was literally straight forward. It was a simple plug and play set up. It took me less than 10mins to have them installed and running. As far as a link goes, all I can say is go to Amazon and type in Evitek LED and it'll pop up. They have two different styles, a G3 and a G6. I have the G6 9005 conversion kit. The Evitek kit doesn't have as many review or people reviewing them compared to the opt7, which kind of hindered my decision a little bit, but seeing the overall rating being a little higher and less complaints on the Evitek reviews, I jumped the gun and went with theirs over the Opt7 instead. I know there is a lot of brands out there, but I trust more of what's rated better, and the higher ratio of positive to negative reviews.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Chevyguy, I do not have a Gen1 Cruze, I have the newest body style cruze, with factory projector headlights.


mods wanna move this to correct subforum?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> mods wanna move this to correct subforum?


Thank you Boraz. 

Thread moved.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

tomko said:


> thank you boraz.
> 
> Thread moved.


making cruzetalk great again


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

For all of those still interested in an LED conversion kit, this is a recent image to show just how far of a view you will get.


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> For all of those still interested in an LED conversion kit, this is a recent image to show just how far of a view you will get.


Did you remove headlamp unit to put the led i just check in my car and no place for my big hand loll
Thanks
Mario


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey Mario, I know in the manual it only says the left headlamp assembly is the one that can be changed. To make the left headlamp assembly more accessible, you will need to remove the washer fluid filler neck. It is held in by two clips, and it pop off of the frame, and with a slight bit of force the filler neck will come out and you will be able to access the dust cap for removal much easier. As for the right side, I remove the stock intake induction tubing that is connected from the frame to the air box. Due to the clearance of the LED bulbs with the cooling fans, I had to keep the dust covers off. I know that isn't recommended but I haven't come across any issues with the covers being off yet. I do recommend taking some time out to adjust the headlight projection levels, as the LED bulbs produce such a better and wider light as you can see. Depending on where you live and how much you drive during morning or night, I would suggest looking into an LED kit with a lumens rating of higher than 3500


----------



## mtl-biker (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the answer i have 1 more question
Are you able after the led install to put back the cap on the headlight unit?
Thanks
Mario




CruzeGen22017 said:


> Hey Mario, I know in the manual it only says the left headlamp assembly is the one that can be changed. To make the left headlamp assembly more accessible, you will need to remove the washer fluid filler neck. It is held in by two clips, and it pop off of the frame, and with a slight bit of force the filler neck will come out and you will be able to access the dust cap for removal much easier. As for the right side, I remove the stock intake induction tubing that is connected from the frame to the air box. Due to the clearance of the LED bulbs with the cooling fans, I had to keep the dust covers off. I know that isn't recommended but I haven't come across any issues with the covers being off yet. I do recommend taking some time out to adjust the headlight projection levels, as the LED bulbs produce such a better and wider light as you can see. Depending on where you live and how much you drive during morning or night, I would suggest looking into an LED kit with a lumens rating of higher than 3500


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

Please Led a photo of the view from the optical engine


----------



## Ranger_Giltrow (May 25, 2013)

Does the daytime running feature affect the LEDs at all. Basically do you have to either have your lights on or off at all times?


----------



## WHITE20161LT (Jan 19, 2016)

Do you have a link to the bulbs you purchased by chance?


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wonder how much it would cost to pay the dealership to do this for me.. I'm too lazy to take all that crap out lol


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey everyone it's been a long time since I have been on here and I do sincerely apologize... for anyone still interested in switching to LED light bulbs, I will answer all questions. The dust cap has to be removed in order for the LED bulbs to fit, if you purchase the LED bulbs that have cooling fans, or the heat sink set up on the bulb. If you purchase the LED bulbs with the heat sink strands, you will be able to secure the dust cap back on the headlight assembly. The LED conversion kit does not interfere with the LED DRL on the Gen 2 Cruze. If you have the Automatic headlights such as I do, the LED headlight bulbs with work just as the stock halogens did, as they will turn on dependent on the time of day and light. He automatic headlight sensor is not affected as well. So far I have had no issues with he LED bulbs. I have had too many issues with HID kits as I have recently purchased one and got nothing but flickering bulbs which tells me the system needs capacitors... 

to anyone wanting to purchase the LED bulbs, I have since upgraded from the Evitek brand to the BPS lighting brand.. I have purchased the BPS Lighting G8 12000lm 6000k LED conversion kit. It is available on Amazon.com 

if if you are not interested in the BPS Lighting LED Conversion kit, I recommend the OPT7 LED kits. I have not used those personally, but the ones I have installed and purchased have gave me nothing but great vision and quality.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is a view of the LEDS on.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

To show the brightness of the LEDS during the day time


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

How about night wall shots to examine the beam pattern?


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I posted pictures of the beam and how the light is projected on the 2nd page of this thread. If you need updated pictures as of right now how it is, I'd be more than happy to take photos


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Low beams


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

High beams


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Hey everyone it's been a long time since I have been on here and I do sincerely apologize... for anyone still interested in switching to LED light bulbs, I will answer all questions. The dust cap has to be removed in order for the LED bulbs to fit, if you purchase the LED bulbs that have cooling fans, or the heat sink set up on the bulb. If you purchase the LED bulbs with the heat sink strands, you will be able to secure the dust cap back on the headlight assembly. The LED conversion kit does not interfere with the LED DRL on the Gen 2 Cruze. If you have the Automatic headlights such as I do, the LED headlight bulbs with work just as the stock halogens did, as they will turn on dependent on the time of day and light. He automatic headlight sensor is not affected as well. So far I have had no issues with he LED bulbs. I have had too many issues with HID kits as I have recently purchased one and got nothing but flickering bulbs which tells me the system needs capacitors...
> 
> to anyone wanting to purchase the LED bulbs, I have since upgraded from the Evitek brand to the BPS lighting brand.. I have purchased the BPS Lighting G8 12000lm 6000k LED conversion kit. It is available on Amazon.com
> 
> if if you are not interested in the BPS Lighting LED Conversion kit, I recommend the OPT7 LED kits. I have not used those personally, but the ones I have installed and purchased have gave me nothing but great vision and quality.


What is the bulb size ??, H11 ??

TY


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

9005


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

They are 9005/HB3

but do understand if you get the Premier model of the Cruze, and it has the optional Bi-Xenon headlights installed, they are D3S bulbs. I have yet to see a Cruze with the Bi-Xenon option, but I know the dealership I got my Cruze from was able to option the Premier models.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> They are 9005/HB3
> 
> but do understand if you get the Premier model of the Cruze, and it has the optional Bi-Xenon headlights installed, they are D3S bulbs. I have yet to see a Cruze with the Bi-Xenon option, but I know the dealership I got my Cruze from was able to option the Premier models.


Are the housings different to accept the d3s? I've been wanting to see these optioned headlights in person.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

No. The only thing different in regards to the bulb, is how it is secured. Usually a standard/factory/oem HID bulb is held in by a retainer clip, instead of the 9005 twist and lock. And the retainer clip is what holds it in, as far as I know. I'm personally not a fan of HIDs especially aftermarket.. just because you can't ever get the colors too match, they aren't as instant, and from what I noticed, don't have the same kind of light dispersment.. I am not sure why that is, but I have done a side by side with aftermarket HIDs and OEM HIDs, and there is a huge difference between them in my personal opinion. Though I will say I have found a company that sells D3S OEM HID kits for roughly $89.95 without tax and shipping


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Come to think of it. I think they only put the D3S HIDs or Bi Xenon HIDs in the pre-production models..


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Come to think of it. I think they only put the D3S HIDs or Bi Xenon HIDs in the pre-production models..


I have the Premier model, but it has bi halogen headlights with some sort of flap switching between lo/hi beam


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Bluman said:


> I have the Premier model, but it has bi halogen headlights with some sort of flap switching between lo/hi beam


Its just a 9005 bulb which is a single filament and the housing has some sort of mechanism that creates the cutoff line for low beam opperation and moves to give you the high beam.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Most projector style headlamps have reflective mirrors in them. Which is why projector style produces such a clearer and much cleaner visibility. Basically there is a reflective mirror above the top of any bulb, which is why you get the cut off from the light. When the high beams come on, that reflective mirror shifts up and towards the engine so to speak, which is why you get what looks like a full circle from the bulb. The reflective mirrior basically cuts off the full amount of visible light from the bulb from being shown. I think it's a great design. The HID bulbs definitely look more factory than the LED bulbs. I believe it's honestly a matter of preference between HID and LED, though if you ask me, I love the way my LED bulbs are with visibility and produced light. I have HID bulbs in my car before and was torn between them and LED and I chose LED over HID for a lot of reasons. I would probably suggest going with a triple sided LED bulb kit to get a better visibility over a double sided LED bulb.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

Speaking of LED's in GM products......

There isn't hardly a day go by that I'm driving at night (even in late evening) in my 2016 Silverado that someone isn't flashing their brights at me. The headlights in the truck are THE most bad AZZ things I've ever seen. Or anyone coming at me as seen for that matter. The brightness is one for the record books. And the cutoff.... OMG you should SEE the cutoff! It's literally _____/-------- on both left and right. You can see a very finite straight line on the left side of the road, with a noted angled upwards line toward the right as the light hits the middle of the road (on a 2-lane), then a finite line moving half way across the right lane (a combination of left and right lights at this point) with yet another angled line upwards just at the right side of the lane, and another perfectly level finite line moving off the right side of the road. 

I remember the first time I saw it at night I was blown away at just how well they hand designed the system!

Then you drop back to our newer (2017) Cruze hatch RS 'Premier' that has the most abysmal headlights I've seen in a vehicle in the last 20 years. Sure, they are projector beams, but the light output, color, and cutoff are horrible. Our old 05 Envoy Denali was light years better with nothing more than Silverstars in it.

Maybe we'll get some sort of decent upgrade in the not too distant future. God knows it needs it!

Later,

Cardaddy


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cardaddy said:


> Speaking of LED's in GM products......
> 
> There isn't hardly a day go by that I'm driving at night (even in late evening) in my 2016 Silverado that someone isn't flashing their brights at me. The headlights in the truck are THE most bad AZZ things I've ever seen. Or anyone coming at me as seen for that matter. The brightness is one for the record books. And the cutoff.... OMG you should SEE the cutoff! It's literally _____/-------- on both left and right. You can see a very finite straight line on the left side of the road, with a noted angled upwards line toward the right as the light hits the middle of the road (on a 2-lane), then a finite line moving half way across the right lane (a combination of left and right lights at this point) with yet another angled line upwards just at the right side of the lane, and another perfectly level finite line moving off the right side of the road.


You may want to check your height alignment as they may be off which is causing unwanted glare to other drivers.

IIHS has evaluated most new cars and trucks for headlight performance and determined that mostly all of them came directly from the factory with improperly aimed low beams.

I believe the Silverado/Sierra is the first LED low beam projector offering that GM has offered. I've seen it on the street and it does look purdy.  Can you post wall shots? If their comparable to the Koito bi-led projector found on a lot of Toyota/Lexus models then they may be worth retrofitting in the future once more salvaged parts start hitting ebay.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

evo77 said:


> You may want to check your height alignment as they may be off which is causing unwanted glare to other drivers.
> 
> IIHS has evaluated most new cars and trucks for headlight performance and determined that mostly all of them came directly from the factory with improperly aimed low beams.
> 
> I believe the Silverado/Sierra is the first LED low beam projector offering that GM has offered. I've seen it on the street and it does look purdy.  Can you post wall shots? If their comparable to the Koito bi-led projector found on a lot of Toyota/Lexus models then they may be worth retrofitting in the future once more salvaged parts start hitting ebay.


The 16+ Volt has an LED Projector low-beam.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

MP81 said:


> The 16+ Volt has an LED Projector low


You are correct.

The Silverado/Sierra has a bi-function projector which is both LED low/high beam. (perfect for Cruze retrofit)

The Volt is only single beam LED projector, halogen high.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

evo77 said:


> The Silverado/Sierra has a bi-function projector which is both LED low/high beam. (perfect for Cruze retrofit)


Do want.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> Most projector style headlamps have reflective mirrors in them. Which is why projector style produces such a clearer and much cleaner visibility. Basically there is a reflective mirror above the top of any bulb, which is why you get the cut off from the light. When the high beams come on, that reflective mirror shifts up and towards the engine so to speak, which is why you get what looks like a full circle from the bulb. The reflective mirrior basically cuts off the full amount of visible light from the bulb from being shown. I think it's a great design. The HID bulbs definitely look more factory than the LED bulbs. I believe it's honestly a matter of preference between HID and LED, though if you ask me, I love the way my LED bulbs are with visibility and produced light. I have HID bulbs in my car before and was torn between them and LED and I chose LED over HID for a lot of reasons. I would probably suggest going with a triple sided LED bulb kit to get a better visibility over a double sided LED bulb.


which LED did you go with ??
Premier model ??


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

evo77 said:


> You may want to check your height alignment as they may be off which is causing unwanted glare to other drivers.
> 
> IIHS has evaluated most new cars and trucks for headlight performance and determined that mostly all of them came directly from the factory with improperly aimed low beams.
> 
> I believe the Silverado/Sierra is the first LED low beam projector offering that GM has offered. I've seen it on the street and it does look purdy.  Can you post wall shots? If their comparable to the Koito bi-led projector found on a lot of Toyota/Lexus models then they may be worth retrofitting in the future once more salvaged parts start hitting ebay.


I don't think they are aimed too high, just that the truck sits high. That, and they are SO FRIGGIN' BRIGHT! 

I purposely ride with my fogs on, just so people that actually understand fogs only work with low beams don't freak over them when coming at me. 

We live about 30 miles south of downtown Atlanta, rural town, lots of trucks, lots of SUV's. Seems most drivers both have newer vehicles with DRL, and also ride with fogs on. Even then... they'll flash me. That is until I flash back and see through their skulls!!!! ROTFL

I gotta say if these things can somehow be salvaged and made to work with the Cruze it'd be the first thing on my list FOR SURE. ;-)

I'll try and get a wall shot next time I'm out at night.

The line(s) of delineation are more precise than any headlight I've ever seen. On a two-lane road there's a very distinct line across the oncoming lane and it goes up at about a 70 degree angle about middle of the road and then a line across the right-hand lane where left and right lights blend.
Then a good 2/3rds across the right-hand lane it goes up again at 70 degree angle with a very flat line off the right side of the road. 

On a flat wall from 25' or so the horizontal lines go up about 3"~4" at each transition. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have a 2017 LT cruze and I installed LED bulbs. However i feel as though the LED bulbs might be brighter I feel with mine the distance of the LED bulb is not the same has the stock bulb.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cardaddy said:


> I don't think they are aimed too high, just that the truck sits high. That, and they are SO FRIGGIN' BRIGHT!


No offense man but your lights being bright is not the reason why people are getting blinded. Its because the light *below* the cutoff is reaching eye level to other drivers. This is no different than any other projector headlamp (halogen/HID/LED).

Trucks which obviously sit higher than cars have to aim their headlamps lower. The proper procedure calls for at least a few inches for reflector based (VOR) and even more for projectors (VOL).

If the centerline of your headlamps is more than 3 ft from the ground then you will need to deduct anywhere from 3 to 3.5 inches below that mark. The left hand of the beam (particularly the portion that slopes down) should then now rest at a point that is non-glaring to other drivers since it reaches the opposite lane. The right hand of the beam (the portion that slopes up) does not reach the opposite lane thus providing more usable light for your lane.

Here is an illustration of a properly aimed VOL beam pattern. You'll notice the top two horizontal lines which signify the gap between both the left and right hand side of the slopes.










I strongly urge you to check your levels. I have a good feeling its off. And if it is I think you'll enjoy a lot less flashing from other drivers.

:th_dblthumb2:ccasion14:


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

russey2005 said:


> I have a 2017 LT cruze and I installed LED bulbs. However I feel as though the LED bulbs might be brighter I feel with mine the distance of the LED bulb is not the same has the stock bulb.


I put them in mine too and agree the good part is they light up the wet dark pavement. I really only did mine because it bothered me that the DRL and the headlight were different color temperatures so I matched them.


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> For all of those still interested in an LED conversion kit, this is a recent image to show just how far of a view you will get.


Im not getting this long of a view.


----------



## Cardaddy (Jan 17, 2017)

evo77 said:


> No offense man but your lights being bright is not the reason why people are getting blinded. Its because the light *below* the cutoff is reaching eye level to other drivers. This is no different than any other projector headlamp (halogen/HID/LED).
> 
> Trucks which obviously sit higher than cars have to aim their headlamps lower. The proper procedure calls for at least a few inches for reflector based (VOR) and even more for projectors (VOL).
> 
> ...


No offense taken. (Being as I didn't aim them.) ;-)

They could be a scosh high, dunno. I'll have to go up to a local church at night and check the aiming.

The thing is, (and your diagram sorta shows) is these are aimed different than any I've ever owned in my 45 years of driving. 

It's more like:









Very distinct lines, very bright... (and perhaps a tad high). ;-)

All my past vehicles (and current ones for that matter, short of this one) the L & R lights throw the same pattern (as in your diagram). Even have a much less exaggerated slope across the throw then continue that slope to the outermost extension of the throw. (Where the Silverado is steep AND SHORT as well as continues with a sharp horizontal cut off line both left and right.)

Every 2016 and up Silverado I've seen though is the same. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

To help you guys out, I currently have a loaner 2017 Silverado, and they are still using the HID systems because the fog lights are LEDs and they are much brighter than they headlights. The retro fit kit for anyone asking, for the Chevy Cruze, would more likely be the Camaro or the Malibu with the factory HID system. Since the dust cap on our cruzes is cylindrical much like most vehicles, the factory Chevy HID ballast for the camaro and the Malibu has the same shape. Now as far as size of the ballast compared to the dust cap on our cruzes, that is unknown and I am still reasesrching that. 

For or anyone who installed LED bulbs into their own cruze, I highly recommend that you do take some to adjust your aim level. The LED projects stronger and brighter light than the factory halogens. It took me a couple of weeks to actually set my levels to where I saw what I wanted and got the viability I wanted. I have yet to have someone flash their brights at me. A perfect way to know that your headlights are leveled with the LEDS, is if you cannot see the beam going into another passenger cars rear view mirror. I have mine leveled to wear they are basically aiming at the level of which the headlamps are seated in the vehicle itself. It will take some time to level them trust me, but find yourself a reasonably flat surface, sit in your vehicle and picture the aim level you want and go from there. As I said before, it will take time to get them even, but once you do it will be brilliant. 

back to the HID system. If you are planning to retro fit some factory HIDS into the stock headlight assembly and continue to utilize the factory dust cap, the correct bulb size is D3S. I would recommend cutting a hole into the factory dust cap, so can supply the bulb to ballast wiring and the ballast to factory wiring, and seal with with a grommet. The factory HID bulb to ballast connection acts much like a heat sink, but I have seen replacement bulb to ballast connections that are protected with a rubber tubing. I would highly recommend that and they are also a lot longer, so you can mount a factory HID ballast much more easily.


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

For adjusting the highlight, the cruze only has adjustment for up and down correct?


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

I just installed the OPT7 fluxbeam in my 2017 chevy cruse with factory projectors. These bulbs look and work great. Has a nice beam and cutoff. Just had to do a little adjustment of the headlights.

I had company install some LED before the OPT7 and the LEDs before worse crap. Whatever OPT7 is doing with the LED works great in the projectors. I have only had it one night so far but we will see down the road how i like it.

As a side note you do have to take the dust cover off but I did find some dust covers that work with LEDs on Amazon.(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CRXH5LO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

russey2005 said:


> I just installed the OPT7 fluxbeam in my 2017 chevy cruse with factory projectors. These bulbs look and work great. Has a nice beam and cutoff.* Just had to do a little adjustment of the headlights.
> *
> I had company install some LED before the OPT7 and the LEDs before worse crap. Whatever OPT7 is doing with the LED works great in the projectors. I have only had it one night so far but we will see down the road how i like it.
> 
> ...


I just purchased the FluxBeam X, I have not had a chance to install yet, what was the adjustment needed ??

and what cover did you get ??, I see 4 different types.


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bluman said:


> I just purchased the FluxBeam X, I have not had a chance to install yet, what was the adjustment needed ??
> 
> and what cover did you get ??, I see 4 different types.


I had to make a major adjustment from my other LEDs that i had someone install because they had to aim my headlights up so far to get and good distance and beam pattern.

With the OPT7 I just drove my cruze as close as I could get to my garage door. Took a piece of tape and marked the garage door where the center the beam was at. Then i drove back 25ft and adjusted the headlight so they matched that tape marked.(for my case i had to move my headlights way down). Once that was done i drove down a dark street to make sure that the beam looked good. Which it was and the brights look great as well. As i side note i covered one bulb while adjusting to make sure it was at the correct location.

For the dust covers I bought these. They fit great. little push to get the LED bulb through and then another push to get it into the housing.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

russey2005 said:


> I had to make a major adjustment from my other LEDs that i had someone install because they had to aim my headlights up so far to get and good distance and beam pattern.
> 
> With the OPT7 I just drove my cruze as close as I could get to my garage door. Took a piece of tape and marked the garage door where the center the beam was at. Then i drove back 25ft and adjusted the headlight so they matched that tape marked.(for my case i had to move my headlights way down). Once that was done i drove down a dark street to make sure that the beam looked good. Which it was and the brights look great as well. As i side note i covered one bulb while adjusting to make sure it was at the correct location.
> 
> For the dust covers I bought these. They fit great. little push to get the LED bulb through and then another push to get it into the housing.


TY for the reply.


----------



## ScuappyMac (Mar 3, 2017)

Based on the OP's 2nd purchase I just placed an order for *12000 LUMENS/72W CREE G8 LED KIT 9005/HB3 Headlight Replacement Bulbs* since they weren't available on Amazon I found them on eBay here >>> 12000 LUMENS/72W CREE G8 LED KIT 9005/HB3 Headlight Replacement Bulbs | eBay

we will see how they look on my new 2017 Cruze LT when I get them.


----------



## CruzeGen22017 (Aug 9, 2016)

The real major adjustment needed is the aiming.... I modified the dust caps to fit the LED bulbs but I still had condensation in the headlights. As I strongly suggest find a way to seal the headlights completely I did not continue searching for another solution..


----------



## bradc911 (Mar 31, 2017)

I talked to my dealerships and they said the led bulbs don't fit. Are you guys getting conversion kits to make them fit? Like PIAs


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

CruzeGen22017 said:


> The real major adjustment needed is the aiming.... I modified the dust caps to fit the LED bulbs but I still had condensation in the headlights. As I strongly suggest find a way to seal the headlights completely I did not continue searching for another solution..


So are you still using the LED's or did you go back to stock bulbs?


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

ScuappyMac said:


> Based on the OP's 2nd purchase I just placed an order for *12000 LUMENS/72W CREE G8 LED KIT 9005/HB3 Headlight Replacement Bulbs* since they weren't available on Amazon I found them on eBay here >>> 12000 LUMENS/72W CREE G8 LED KIT 9005/HB3 Headlight Replacement Bulbs | eBay
> 
> we will see how they look on my new 2017 Cruze LT when I get them.


Any update on how these turned out? Thinking about getting a pair myself.

Has anyone put LEDs into the fogs?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I have LED headlights. 

Low beams. 








High beams.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And yes, I have adjusted them. I don't get flashed, and I can't see them in a car's rear view.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Did you have to get canbus compatible LED's? They look great!


----------



## arubin (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry a couple of noob questions: 
1. How do you get to the light bulb to replace it? That bar that goes across the engine compartment seems to be in the way, can it be taken off? or is there a way to just take the whole light out?
2. What is the size for LED's on the second gen Cruze LT? Amazon keeps suggesting that these should work or the HB13/9008 size


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

arubin said:


> Sorry a couple of noob questions:
> 1. How do you get to the light bulb to replace it? That bar that goes across the engine compartment seems to be in the way, can it be taken off? or is there a way to just take the whole light out?
> 2. What is the size for LED's on the second gen Cruze LT? Amazon keeps suggesting that these should work or the HB13/9008 size


1. Your owners manual provides the bulb replacement procedure.

2. Your owners manual tells you the bulb replacement size. H11 low / 9005 high


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> I have LED headlights.


Looks really nice!

Which ones are those?


----------



## Tiinaj (Mar 10, 2017)

Has anyone found any LED's that can fit without modifying the dust covers? I'd rather not cut into anything on a brand new car, but mine right now are 3.35 inches and i just can't get the covers on.


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Had these on my truck and ordered the same for my Gen2. 

Kensun Super Bright Extreme Cree LED Headlight Conversion Kit - 9005 (HB3) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019CVI5I6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_Fhk4qFmXaROfn

Pic with hood open has stock on driver and LED on passenger side. Other two are with both LED installed.

























Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Really? Daytime shots of light?

Beam pattern is more important. Take wall shots and post back.


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

evo77 said:


> Really? Daytime shots of light?
> 
> Beam pattern is more important. Take wall shots and post back.














Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Redline17,

How much clearance did you have for the dust covers? Any issues fitting them back on? Have you run for long periods at night (heat dissipation issues)? Do you know the lumen output?

-Autoist


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Autoist said:


> Redline17,
> 
> How much clearance did you have for the dust covers? Any issues fitting them back on? Have you run for long periods at night (heat dissipation issues)? Do you know the lumen output?
> 
> -Autoist


I was not able to fit the dust covers back on. I'm looking into a way to fit them with a hole in the back, since the LEDs have a fan system that would need breathing room. 

I ran the same bulbs in my truck for about a year in low beam projector housings and hi beam reflector housings and never experienced any overheating issues. The fan on the bank works as a heatsink also and keeps the bulbs themselves cool.

I'm not sure what the lumen output is. They are 6000k color.


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi! Any news on those LEDs? Dust covers fitting? LEDs that are built to fit into the dust covers? Please I really want my headlights to have that nice colder color...


----------



## gg3x5 (Aug 4, 2017)

Has anyone bought anything else and installed? Updates on current installations? Would love to hear what everyone has done to get to LEDs.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

gg3x5 said:


> Has anyone bought anything else and installed? Updates on current installations? Would love to hear what everyone has done to get to LEDs.


Hang on. I'm presently at my work desk and will take a few pics of my install from last week and send you a few links of the awesome led bulbs and rear dust cap I found and they both fit perfectly minus a few scratched knuckles lol. I will try to take a few pics tomorrow afternoon when my work week is done and post it here.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Has anyone given these bulbs a try? I wonder if the 4 sided design would work well in the projectors, I am considering buying a set just to see how they work. What do you guys think?

https://www.amazon.com/9005-LED-Hea...TF8&qid=1513312547&sr=1-4&keywords=oedro+9005


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

not a good idea...


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

4 sided LEDs wouldn't be good for projectors or just not that specific bulb?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

cnc99 said:


> Has anyone given these bulbs a try? I wonder if the 4 sided design would work well in the projectors, I am considering buying a set just to see how they work. What do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/9005-LED-Hea...TF8&qid=1513312547&sr=1-4&keywords=oedro+9005


They use clever marketing to give the illusion that they have a properly designed bulb but the reality is that they do not. 

The length of the LED arrays are much longer than a tungsten filament. And 4 sided at that will surely compound an improper optical alignment. 

Save your money. Order this and be patient of the wait time. It will be worth it. There is NO other LED headlight bulb on the market that has the level of engineering to provide the best beam pattern, brightest lux and longevity as the SL1.

https://www.diodedynamics.com/9005-sl1-led-headlight-pair.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

evo77 said:


> They use clever marketing to give the illusion that they have a properly designed bulb but the reality is that they do not.
> 
> The length of the LED arrays are much longer than a tungsten filament. And 4 sided at that will surely compound an improper optical alignment.
> 
> ...


Do they require the factory projector of the 2nd gens, or will they work in the 1st gens' reflectors without blinding every person the next city over?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe the SL1 is designed to perform in both halogen projectors and reflectors. At SEMA 2017 they demonstrated a H11 SL1 in a projector to show how well the beam pattern illuminated versus another LED bulb on the market. Since it's a single filament the overall design is the same except of course the base collar.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you have any on order? Wouldn't mind a set of these in ours, so I don't have to retrofit it.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I will most likely give the SL1 bulbs a shot. But while I am waiting for those I said what the heck and ordered those 4 sided bulbs for $45. I will throw them in tomorrow night and see what they look like just for the heck of it, who knows maybe I will get lucky and they will be decent.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

any well engineered bulb with the 3 chips per side will work well in projectors and reflector headlights. That's why I went with the superbrightleds ones. they are a properly engineered bulb, but for only $70. if you ordered them when I told you, they would have only been $15 more than the badly designed bulbs...


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I will take a look at them, I'm not too worried about the price. As long as they are a quality bulb. I just bought the $45 lights just to see what they look like while I wait until the SL1 bulbs ship.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

isoldmysaturn:( said:


> any well engineered bulb with the 3 chips per side will work well in projectors and reflector headlights


This is a incorrect statement.

Not all 3-chip bulbs are created equal. There is more involved than just stacking a few chips in a row.

First and most importantly is the optical alignment of the LED array. A halogen filament coil is roughly between 4-6 mm in length and about 1.4-2 mm in diameter. And at the factory these coils are precisely placed in a specific alignment. Osram, Philips and other reputable manufacturers verify the placement under magnification to ensure accuracy. Because even the slightest deviation in the alignment may alter the performance when installed in a headlamp. This is why it is important that the LED array is roughly the same in overall dimensions (not the LED package) but the optical center in which the die illuminates. There are only but a FEW companies in Asia that have the resources, equipment and knowledge to do this.

Secondly is spacing. The Luxeon Z ES is the most popular chip because the die dimensions are very close to the filament size. And also the Z ES has extremely good thermal characteristics. However the stacking of the array on the board can be the difference between a good bulb and bad bulb. The optical center of the dies must be as close as possible to keep the beam angle correct. A bad solder job or poorly designed pcb will result with the chips stacked with a tiny space like so...










Instead of closer like this...











And lastly is the quality and authenticity of the LED. There are MANY fake copy cat LEDs on the market. And these fake LEDs do not have the same high performance as the quality brands like Lumileds, Cree, Seoul Semiconductor, etc. This includes thermal resistance, color and output. ALL which affect the beam pattern.











So as you can see, it isn't always cut and dry. I have tired to educate those interested in upgrading to LED headlight bulbs to look for specific characteristics in LED bulbs, one of which is choosing a 3-chip array bulb. But I sort of failed to elaborate on narrowing down selections even further by the information I have provided above.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Okay well I got the bulbs installed tonight, and I have to say for $45 I can't complain. The distance and everything is pretty much the same as the halogens. I am still planning on trying the SL1 bulbs and the superbrightled bulbs. Does anyone have some photos of the cutoff and from the drivers seat what the superbrightled bulbs look like? Preferably their 2,500 lumen bulb than the 2,000 lumen bulb.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please post photos of your beam shot on a wall. If possible, keep exposure low so that the light doesn't wash out the pattern.

The only real way to tell if there are improvements in the hot spot or additional glare is to measure the light with a lux meter. They can be had for $20 or less. There are even Android and iOS apps that use the light sensor on your phone to measure light. These can be handy to record differences between halogen and LED.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I will try to get some shots tonight or tomorrow. I think it might have more glare than the halogens. But I will download an app on my phone and post an update. I also ordered the super bright led bulbs which should be here tomorrow.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I keep seeing these bulbs, they are very well rated and also expensive. Has anyone by chance tested them out? A review on amazon says they tried them in a 2017 Malibu with projectors which I imagine are the same as the ones in the cruze and they said they were really good. Thoughts? I will give them a go if you guys think they will possibly be a good bulb. https://www.amazon.com/SNGL-Super-B...rd_wg=Cmwwu&psc=1&refRID=BXQN8C7AX1MZAZ174G5T


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

No, no and no. 

Take a look at some of my older posts where I discuss which type of LED chip to look for in a bulb. 

If it has a domed lens, stay away. They will always produce an improper beam pattern. Most people that comment really have no clue on what a good beam pattern is. They just see a lot of white light spread everywhere with no control and automatically are fooled into believing they have "improved" their headlights. 

Not one single OEM LED headlight uses a domed LED. Philips aftermarket LED headlight bulbs do not use domed LEDs. Sylvania/Osram new aftermarket LED headlight bulbs do not use domed LEDs. And of course Diode Dynamics SL1 does not use domed LEDs.

All for good reason. Beam angle control. A dome-less LED will always be the better choice to replicate the light emission from a tungsten filament. 

Most bestest chip being used:









Bad


----------



## gg3x5 (Aug 4, 2017)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Hang on. I'm presently at my work desk and will take a few pics of my install from last week and send you a few links of the awesome led bulbs and rear dust cap I found and they both fit perfectly minus a few scratched knuckles lol. I will try to take a few pics tomorrow afternoon when my work week is done and post it here.


Did you ever get around to taking pics?

I had ordered these from Amazon but the package was stolen so I wasn't able to install them. I might try those SNGL bulbs instead.

Could anyone post or link to detailed instructions for swapping our bulbs?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

gg3x5 said:


> Did you ever get around to taking pics?
> 
> I had ordered these from Amazon but the package was stolen so I wasn't able to install them. I might try those SNGL bulbs instead.


That listing claims they are DOT compliant. 
Are any bulbs using that Cree emitter truly compliant?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

DOT compliant? That's histerical. 

Philips LED headlight bulbs don't even make this claim. Why? Because DOT compliant means that the bulb conforms to the FMVSS 108 standards. There are 21 photometric points to a forward light beam. All with minimum and maximum values.

Since each headlamp responds differently to different LED bulbs there is NO WAY that any manufacturer can test for every variation. Not only that but most Chinese LED bulb manufacturers do not have the equipment to properly test for it. 

With that being said, Diode Dynamics is actually doing this. I believe they say they have a few hundred headlamps their testing. Which is pretty phenomenal. And a industry first.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So it would be DOT compliant for the vehicles they've been tested in and pass the FMVSS standards, yes?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes that is correct.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

You know what would be really awesome? If someone retrofitted the Jewel Eye headlights from an Acura... That would be beautiful, but I don't imagine they would fit in the Cruze housing :/


----------



## gg3x5 (Aug 4, 2017)

OK, DOT compliance aside, does anyone have links and/or product names for LEDs and dust covers that they've successfully installed?


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

I haven't tried any dust covers yet, but I have the AuxBeam NF-X3. They are really nice and I am happy with them, the beam is actually a bit wider on the drivers side and the same as factory on the passenger side. Here is a link to them, plus no fan, just a heat sink. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XD67Z4H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_CSmflb5G99fhU


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Well if anyone is daring enough you can do what I did. I took the dust caps, cut out the entire back and used a can that I was able to find that is the same diameter and sealed it in so it is weatherproof with some silicone. It is working in the rain and snow here. May not be the most simple or best looking solution. But it was like a $1.09. I might order some other dust caps some day, but these will do for now. If you really want you can put some sort of black paint on them.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

@evo77. , Ive reviewed many of your headlight ( and wheel too) posts. I too am in Chicagoland area and have a 15 Cruze Diesel. The oem headlights are pitiful. Any thoughts about an aftermarket build, Bix or led that would help a brother out to see better at night. Know of any installers in Chicagoland area. Regardless of cost, what's my best option ?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok people, I've did it.
I installed auxbeams f16 into my Cruze gen2(2017 with stock halogen projector), the bulbs are nice, color is ok, the brightness is a bit better then halogens. They did not fitted, but after unscrewing the upper cup it went straight in. The big plus that they fitted under original dust covers. Here is a video of unboxing and after installing https://youtu.be/sTyhq-znLGQ
Sorry for crappy editing. On the pic the right side is halogen and left is LED.


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

AdamzCruze said:


> Ok people, I've did it.
> I installed auxbeams f16 into my Cruze gen2(2017 with stock halogen projector), the bulbs are nice, color is ok, the brightness is a bit better then halogens. They did not fitted, but after unscrewing the upper cup it went straight in. The big plus that they fitted under original dust covers. Here is a video of unboxing and after installing https://youtu.be/sTyhq-znLGQ
> Sorry for crappy editing. On the pic the right side is halogen and left is LED.


You were able to put the dust back on after install the LED bulb?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

russey2005 said:


> [
> 
> You were able to put the dust back on after install the LED bulb?


Yes. The fit was tight, but still they closed with no extra force. However now I'm concerned about cooling those LEDs..


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Professional opinion on these please:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=555694187824&_u=t2dmg8j26111

People here in China tend to prefer HID over LEDs, but this one has good ratings and supposedly whooping 8000 lm.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Most likely, the 8000 lumen rating is for the pair ... which is how LEDs are listed on most sites. My guess is 4k lumens per bulb.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone have a list of the bulb #s for the 2018 headlight/fog lights? GM was of no help and the manual does not list numbers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Based on the Sylvania Bulb Guide, Headlight is 9012 with projector or H11/9005 Low/High without projectors. Fogs are H8.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Anyone have a list of the bulb #s for the 2018 headlight/fog lights? GM was of no help and the manual does not list numbers.


 for your projectors (I assume my 2017 is the same) it's 9005 hb3 bulbs for both lol ow and high beam


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

If you have already done the conversion to led, can you post the oem bulb dimensions, please? (Glass width, height to collar and overall) Dont understand why Sylvania and Phillips can't do so, like all the led cos do. I'm sure many others would appreciate it and save frustration of buying the wrong leds. Thanks!


----------



## Hbharrison (Feb 2, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> If you have already done the conversion to led, can you post the oem bulb dimensions, please? (Glass width, height to collar and overall) Dont understand why Sylvania and Phillips can't do so, like all the led cos do. I'm sure many others would appreciate it and save frustration of buying the wrong leds. Thanks!



Yes I would love to know as well what exactly I need to convert my stock 2018 lights to LEDs.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi All! Newbie 2017 Cruze owner here as of two days ago and already itchin to start adding some modest mods to her (ordered some custom fit all weather mats and dash cam already). now I'd love to upgrade my headlights to LED. I've got the premier model w/ projector halogens and after reading a bunch of posts I'm still unsure about what I should get. I had HID conversions on my old car and they were really crappy having to replace them sometimes as quick as 6 months and required splicing wires. I'd love a simple plug and play LED kit that doesn't require splicing or modification of the dust cap (really don't wanna cut into her already). Reading through the posts there seems to be a lot of discussion around cutoff and matching the daytime running lamps. I'm super confused and don't know where to start. l'd really appreciate an LED veteran to point me in the right direction. 

Thanks a bunch and looking forward to contributing to the group! Photo of my old & new babies below.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

k1ng617 said:


> Hi All! Newbie 2017 Cruze owner here as of two days ago and already itchin to start adding some modest mods to her (ordered some custom fit all weather mats and dash cam already). now I'd love to upgrade my headlights to LED. I've got the premier model w/ projector halogens and after reading a bunch of posts I'm still unsure about what I should get. I had HID conversions on my old car and they were really crappy having to replace them sometimes as quick as 6 months and required splicing wires. I'd love a simple plug and play LED kit that doesn't require splicing or modification of the dust cap (really don't wanna cut into her already). Reading through the posts there seems to be a lot of discussion around cutoff and matching the daytime running lamps. I'm super confused and don't know where to start. l'd really appreciate an LED veteran to point me in the right direction.
> Thanks a bunch and looking forward to contributing to the group! Photo of my old & new babies below.


Im feeling you. But if you do go with LEDs you would want one with active cooling (fan) and this requires in any case to extend the dust cap. Personally i would go with an integrated driver as well, which adds some more length. Good thing though is everything you need is already with the bulb, no extra wring harness or boxes to glue somewhere.

You might be able to find some with passive cooling, which is essentially a large woven metal strap you have to hide in the head light housing, that fits under the OEM dust cap. But then you will have a separated driver box with wiring harness, which you probably can't fit into the housing. That will require some holes too.

Both are however plug an play.

As for the dust cap, i imagine it is a few cents. Get a pair and try it. Unfortunately there is no way around DIY, as far as i know.

Please note: I didn't do it yet myself.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> Im feeling you. But if you do go with LEDs you would want one with active cooling (fan) and this requires in any case to extend the dust cap. Personally i would go with an integrated driver as well, which adds some more length. Good thing though is everything you need is already with the bulb, no extra wring harness or boxes to glue somewhere.


I do like the sound of that. I hated having to notch out the cap on my old car, calk the wire opening, then zip tie the ballast to the frame. If that really is the best solution, who has the smarts to 3D print an extended dustcap? $20 a pair = profit


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

k1ng617 said:


> Hmm if that really is true, who has the smarts to 3D print an extended dustcap? $20 a pair = profit


Sure if you can get me the CAD file :th_coolio:
That actually doesn't sound too silly... if we could arrange a group buy or any other means of distribution for a few dozens i could look into it. One pair at that price custom made... no can do.
The way to go seems to be using one pair as a donor and splice in the additional material via plastic welding. There are a few in China doing that.


----------



## k1ng617 (Feb 3, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> Sure if you can get me the CAD file :th_coolio:
> That actually doesn't sound too silly... if we could arrange a group buy or any other means of distribution for a few dozens i could look into it. One pair at that price custom made... no can do.
> The way to go seems to be using one pair as a donor and splice in the additional material via plastic welding. There are a few in China doing that.


If only I knew CAD. It would certainly be an interesting mini-project! Post it on Amazon, get in that "Customers also bought" listing and boom.


----------



## gg3x5 (Aug 4, 2017)

Alright everyone - This thread has been going since August 2016 and has yet to have someone post a WORKING LED mod that includes a LINK to the bulbs they bought, tips on the INSTALL, resulting PHOTOS, and a yes/no on dust cover fit and ballast placement. Can any Gen2 Cruze owners with projectors that have done this install PLEASE share some info on how they did it? It would be so helpful to have someone pave the way for those of us looking to do the install ourselves but have little-to-no wiring/headlight swapping experience. I know there are many, many Gen2 owners who have done this but I can't find a comprehensive tell-all on the forum. Anyone willing to help!?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Will get better pictures with the real camera soon, but here are some from my phone during the process.

Got the new bulbs and completed the install last Thu night...

Here you can see the oem fog versus the new F16 H11 fogs 




















...the 9005 headlights...







low







hi







all done!

...and new b/u lamps










All are just simple plug and play, so other than a little time involved, it is a rather painless process.
As for the oem dustcaps, well....they are a no go. If you search the web, you will find many aftermarket available to replace for cheap.

The oem bulbs have NOTHING on the leds! The cutoffs are relatively identical, but with a much more even flood.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks like they match the DRL pretty well. Do you have a link or specs?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> Looks like they match the DRL pretty well. Do you have a link or specs?


Yeah, I was looking to match the DRL as best as I could, and this seems to be real close.

Sent you a PM with links and info.

Special thanks to @stepasyd for the heads up on the h/l bulbs! :th_coolio:


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone find good OEM or alternative dust covers yet to accommodate xenon or LED bulbs?

Nevermind I just installed xenons and the oem dust covers fit perfectly.


----------



## DavidT2169 (Oct 18, 2017)

Cruzen18 said:


> Yeah, I was looking to match the DRL as best as I could, and this seems to be real close.
> 
> Sent you a PM with links and info.
> 
> Special thanks to @*stepasyd* for the heads up on the h/l bulbs! :th_coolio:


Im interested in them links as well!


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I would never switch to LEDS.
They're not aligned. Blind drivers in front of you. And if you ever get stopped by a cop having a bad day, you can get a ticket.
Anyone having headlights that don't cut off above trunk / side mirrors, is prone to receiving a ticket for either have non-conform street lighting, or for driving with 'highbeams' on, as it would appear the same in some instances.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

PD, I understand your hesitancy to do so yourself, and mean no disrespect, but our local and county cops in SW OH drive cruisers that have them too. 
They can be adjusted, if need be, but my cutoffs were almost identical (height wise) on install. Not one oncoming car has flashed me since the change and I am on the road at 5a daily for a 45 min commute.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

AdamzCruze said:


> People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.


I have the Hikaris also they are pretty good.
Do you have the Cree or the. The ULTRA's Phillip's version?
I have the Phillips.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

AdamzCruze said:


> People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.


I see you bought the one I suggested to you arent they nice.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

alanl11 said:


> AdamzCruze said:
> 
> 
> > People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.
> ...


The Philips, they are a.w.e.s.o.m.e. I was afraid that my stock projectors are not good enough, because on previous bulbs the cutoff was not that great. But these hikari are worth every cent.


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

AdamzCruze said:


> The Philips, they are a.w.e.s.o.m.e. I was afraid that my stock projectors are not good enough, because on previous bulbs the cutoff was not that great. But these hikari are worth every cent.


Can you put OEM dust cover them with out making any modifications?


----------



## russey2005 (Dec 14, 2016)

AdamzCruze said:


> People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.


Did the OEM dust cover fit over them without making any modification? Also are you getting condisation in the housing?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

russey2005 said:


> Did the OEM dust cover fit over them without making any modification? Also are you getting condisation in the housing?


No, but they would have if that top wasn't dipped in at the top.
And yes I've gotten condensation during heavy rain but i just put these on perfect fit need to test in the rain yet.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075S89MHN?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> No, but they would have if that top wasn't dipped in at the top.
> And yes I've gotten condensation during heavy rain but i just put these on perfect fit need to test in the rain yet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075S89MHN?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title
> ...


Condensation gone

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

russey2005 said:


> AdamzCruze said:
> 
> 
> > People I've managed to find really nice LEDs. Hikari is the name for the bulbs. You can see them on my car here : https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc . I'm here for any questions.
> ...


Hey, no modifications where needed, and no condensation.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

AdamzCruze said:


> Hey, no modifications where needed, and no condensation.


Were you able to get the originals on? or the ones from Amazon that I used?
The originals looked like they would fit except for the angled plastic shortening the depth near the top where needed the most.


----------



## IIVindictiveII (Sep 24, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Were you able to get the originals on? or the ones from Amazon that I used?
> The originals looked like they would fit except for the angled plastic shortening the depth near the top where needed the most.


I would also like to know if these worked with the original dust covers...


----------



## IIVindictiveII (Sep 24, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> Condensation gone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you use the 110mm cap?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

IIVindictiveII said:


> Did you use the 110mm cap?


Yes 110mm ( 4.4 inches)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi finally got some LED for the headlights, was also able to get the stock cover back on. Had to do some slight modes to the original cover, nothing big.


For the LED headlight bulbs I when with TRS (the retrofit source) got some Morimoto 2stroke 2.0 9005 


















This was a trial for me, do at your own risk, requires patience. But in the end it worked. 
Now to get the original cap to work, you'll need an exacto knife, heat gun or hair dryer, and a big rounded end of a screwdriver.
First remove the rust cover, as you notice the slanted part is facing up and the dome is on the bottom. At the bottom where the dome is there is a small tab. Which you will cut off. As seen in the photos.










Now with the tab gone you can place the dust cap on upside down, so the dome part is on top so more room for the LED bulb and the slant part on the bottom. Now if you need more room, like the LED bulbs I have due to the wiring. This is where the heat gun / hair dryer comes in handy. You'll heat the dome part, not to long in short duration of 30 to 45 sec with a heat gun, for a hair dryer it maybe more since it wont get as hot as the heat gun. After the 30 to 45 seconds, remove heat from cover and with the handle of the rounded end of the screw driver, push softly on the part you heated to create a dome. It took me 5 heating times to get the size of dome I need so it could turn when closing and so the wire isn't crushed.


Here is a photo of the start of heating










After I got the desired space I needed










Wait to cool it took about 20 mins. In that time I fought to remove the old bulbs and install the LED bulbs, swear because my hand got cut, stuck etc, remove plastic intake without breaking the tabs. Then replace dust caps upside down ie with dome on top, align with tabs, it will be slightly as it is upside down but it will be locked in, secured and free from dust and condensation. I have no cut off photos as my driveway isn't too straight. When I go to work I can take a good photo of the cutoff, and when I drive at night I'll see if in need adjusting.


----------



## Tbone89 (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone had issues with condensation? I did an HID swap and are now getting condensation in the housing. It’s sealed up pretty well from what I can see. I know some of you don’t have the dust cover anymore because the LED bulb doesn’t fit under it.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

Which bulb number did you use?


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

My Cruze LT, only has one bulb on each side, (which the manual says is the up level assy, and has no replaceable bulb).


----------

